# I bought another Audi and it's from the 60's!



## XXX-1.8T

The 1968 Audi 75L type F103 has arrived and i couldnt be happier. It took me 3 weeks to track down the owner Heinz the Austrian guy who has owned the car for the last 30 years.

Car has 60,000miles and is as clean and solid as ever. Its going to take me a bit of time to get used to manual column shift but i will get there. I did some research on the car and how it got to Australia 

Yes these Audis were first imported into Australia in 1967. They were imported by Volkswagen Australasia, then based in Melbourne, and sold through selected VW dealers in Melbourne and Sydney. FCAI records sales of just 173 Audi F103 models that year.

In 1968 the ownership of Volkswagen Australia was taken over by Sydney's LNC Industries, and they continued importing the Audi F103. In fact in those days the FCAI actually counted Audi sales as Volkswagen sales. In 1968 they sold 142 F103 models.

In 1969 LNC also imported another VW Group vehicle, the NSU Ro80. Another model counted as a Vollkswagen! The sales were 53 F103 models and 49 Ro80s.

Now this is the only Audi 75L in Australia and 1 of 7 RHD Audi F103's in the world.

Mods will be subtle bought some white walls and even tracked down a NOS venetian blind for the rear! Also because the suspension is torsion front and rear i will get it wound down 

Here are some pics:




























pimpin with factory pop outs


----------



## dan95x

That is beautiful! I wish you could find one over in the UK with bodywork looking like that! 

I struggle enough with parts for my Mk1 scirocco, so I would imagine that would be a nightmare. Sounds like you have interesting and tasteful plans for it - look forward to seeing any updates

Dan


----------



## YELLOW_TT

How cool is that 8)


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Congratulations, she looks wonderful 8) & she's also *Red*... [smiley=dude.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## XXX-1.8T

dan95x said:


> That is beautiful! I wish you could find one over in the UK with bodywork looking like that!
> 
> I struggle enough with parts for my Mk1 scirocco, so I would imagine that would be a nightmare. Sounds like you have interesting and tasteful plans for it - look forward to seeing any updates
> 
> Dan


Out of the 7 rhd ones 5 live in the uk!

So yeah parts will be hard to find but I'm sure I will be fine


----------



## Danny1

Always nice to see a classic! Just dont ruin it by modding it in anyway shape or form please


----------



## sportline

that looks lovely i want

i had a 1972 Audi 100 GL but sadly sold it... but have a Audi 100 coupe s shell which i will build one day
if you ever want to sell please drop me a PM

thanks


----------



## Mondo

YELLOW_TT said:


> How cool is that 8)


As fook.


----------



## TTSPORT666

Class...nice find. 

Damien.


----------



## Skeee

Danny1 said:


> Always nice to see a classic! Just dont ruin it by modding it in anyway shape or form please


Fully agree. Apart from a respray perhaps, to a better colour! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jazzle

Cleaner looking than my 10 year old TT!!! Id love to own something like that.


----------



## AwesomeJohn

Stunning car, the 1st one of these i have ever seen 8)


----------



## Duggy

That is so cool 8)


----------



## t'mill

Immense 8) Never sell that car.


----------



## bit of an animal

Any interior shots please (curious)...


----------



## Tritium

A girlfriend for TG Hamster's Oliver...  
Sweeet little motor.

Brian


----------



## XXX-1.8T

Got the white walls fitted today and took some pics.

I want to wash the wheels and give them a detail so the red looks better.

Without the hub caps it gives it a street rod look:




























Now im tossing up between keeping hubcap and wheel trims vs just hub cap but looks more povo spec without wheel trims although i like the colour contrast 














































I cant wait till i lower it!


----------



## toocool

lower it, put 22" spinners on it, respray gold, tint windows, put the biggest spoiler on it thats possible, maybe even make one from mdf? get a massive max power sticker and put some speakers on it(on the outside) then do a roof chop, and put a huge exhaust pipe on it! ..... I joke, keep her looking origanal and classic  shes pretty cool


----------



## robokn

Looks lovely I for one would keep the chrome caps looks a lot better, nice find


----------



## c15 ttt

lovely car.looks very clean.id love to live there too.all that nice sunny weather to wash the car in. 8)


----------



## CWM3

Just a personal opinion, but I preferred it without the whitewalls, they make it look a like a boat on a trailer IMO, more 60s America than Germany.


----------



## XXX-1.8T

once its lowered it wont look as bad


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Looks 8) keep the caps on


----------



## XXX-1.8T

Finally registered!










Now off to the mechanic for a service and a altitude adjustment.


----------



## Mondo

That's something I miss about Oz/NZ; truly personalised number plates.

For ages, MONDO was for sale in NZ. Oh well... :?

Looking good, BTW. Beautiful car.


----------



## Wick

Such a cool car!


----------



## j8keith

Fantastic looking car, a real classic, keep the hub caps.


----------



## XXX-1.8T

Not much of an update at the moment. I would have liked more to be happening but my mechanic went away on holidays and will be coming back next week. but in the mean time here are a few things that i got that are interesting:

NOS uncut Ignition key as you can see with the original Door key:










Original English manual (most are in German) with original folder:










This came in the mail from Germany:










Certificate of Production from Audi:










As you can see it says the car was a UK delivered car which I am investigating. Unless all Aussie 
F103's were designated as UK cars due to them being RHD? Also it says it was delivered in 1969 which according to my records has been in Australia since 1968. At least the colour codes are correct 










It also came with a copy of the original Production Card:










I also bought a copy of Australian Motor from 1967 as they were reviewing a LHD Red 4 Door F103 before it was launched in Australia:





































Came with a Castrol poster which i thought was funny with the "race" cars they chose:



















Quick pic only changes are I got rid of the Mk1 Golf mirrors the owner installed and got some nice shiny chrome ones along with some red fuzzy dice for something differnt










Cant wait to get it fully serviced and the suspension all sorted!


----------



## TJS

What a great car .. shame about the whitewall tyres.

Still, easily reversible, should you ever wish to sell it.

TJS


----------



## XXX-1.8T

Altitude adjustment is done.

I have decided on the wheels for something different but period correct:



















After months of looking i found one of the earliest Stereo Blaupunkt Frankfurts from the late 60's 

These were fitted as dealer options to the Audi's

This is even more rare as its a USA version which has FM/AM buttons vs the usual U/L German buttons.

Im so chuffed:


----------



## GoTeamGb2012

XXX-1.8T said:


> Altitude adjustment is done.
> 
> I have decided on the wheels for something different but period correct:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After months of looking i found one of the earliest Stereo Blaupunkt Frankfurts from the late 60's
> 
> These were fitted as dealer options to the Audi's
> 
> This is even more rare as its a USA version which has FM/AM buttons vs the usual U/L German buttons.
> 
> Im so chuffed:


One word 'Porn!' 

'Old Skool' all the way baby


----------



## YELLOW_TT

XXX-1.8T said:


> Altitude adjustment is done.
> 
> I have decided on the wheels for something different but period correct:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After months of looking i found one of the earliest Stereo Blaupunkt Frankfurts from the late 60's
> 
> These were fitted as dealer options to the Audi's
> 
> This is even more rare as its a USA version which has FM/AM buttons vs the usual U/L German buttons.
> 
> Im so chuffed:


you need to get some more pics up when the wheels etc are finished that is looking so 8)


----------



## XXX-1.8T

Yes I will post some pics.

Won't be as low as this but should look just as good


----------



## eglin

Lovely looking car! Only complaint I have, if you can call personal preference a complaint, I don't like red as a car colour generally. I don't even tend to like red on ferraris which I've received criticism from friends for. Other than that, a subtle drop with those wheels and you're on to a winner.


----------



## XXX-1.8T

eglin said:


> Lovely looking car! Only complaint I have, if you can call personal preference a complaint, I don't like red as a car colour generally. I don't even tend to like red on ferraris which I've received criticism from friends for. Other than that, a subtle drop with those wheels and you're on to a winner.


hahaha so should I repaint over the original colour?

getting there:


----------



## eglin

Not in the slightest, it looks in far too good condition for anything like that. Besides, It's your car so if you like it then that's the most important thing.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

That looks spot on 8)


----------



## rustyintegrale

I still love your Beetle the most. Cool as f***


----------



## Mondo

Beautiful, mate. Well done.

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## XXX-1.8T

rustyintegrale said:


> I still love your Beetle the most. Cool as f***


Just for you mr rusty 8)


----------



## rustyintegrale

XXX-1.8T said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still love your Beetle the most. Cool as f***
> 
> 
> 
> Just for you mr rusty 8)
Click to expand...

Thank you, thank you! Just fabulous! 8)


----------



## XXX-1.8T

nearly there....







also bought one of these:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Looks 8)


----------



## XXX-1.8T

Nothing much has changed since I have posted but I did get some cool vintage stickers for my bug




























Quick bum shot with dealer sticker


----------



## conlechi

Love this old Audi 8) 8)

Beetle's cool as well


----------



## Kell

XXX-1.8T said:


>


Looks cool, but that's some negative camber you're running there.

Saw a Beetle the other day with more than that going around a roundabout - or should I say hopping around it. Didn't look like the car was enjoying being driven in anything other htan a straight line.


----------



## XXX-1.8T

its been a while but im nearly there 

here are some more pics:



















One thing I did notice that I never noticed before the body shape has small fins. Like a mini version of the Merc Heckflosse I cant wait to get it back on the road!


----------



## Mondo

Absolutely beautiful, mate. That's what I want from my TT one day - for it to be stupid old, but absolutely gorgeous.

Respect. 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Love it I wish cars over here would last like that


----------



## XXX-1.8T

I have bought another this time its the top of the range "Super 90"

Unfortunately i have to sell it 










ive also listed it on Ebay UK

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/201123167915 ... 1558.l2649


----------



## conlechi

XXX-1.8T said:


> I have bought another this time its the top of the range "Super 90"
> 
> Unfortunately i have to sell it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ive also listed it on Ebay UK
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/201123167915 ... 1558.l2649


Cool car , great for a few mods and restoration , would love one , sadly bad timing for me


----------



## XXX-1.8T

49 Watchers!


----------



## uk lee

great looking car !


----------



## XXX-1.8T

Thanks mate i think it has found a new owner.

Coming to see on Sunday fingers crossed!


----------



## jiver

great thread XXX. 8) 
good taste. exemplified by being a rabbitohs fan :lol: 
had a few old VWs in my time - beetles, Kombis, Karmann Ghia. now waiting for 2002 TT to get old with me.


----------

